# Anyone want to go in with me ??



## Willee (Sep 23, 2010)

I found a wonderful Mont Blanc pen but I dont quite have the cash.
It is only $88,888. on ebay.
Anyone want to go in halves with me?


----------



## Simplex (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like the one I just made.  Seriously though, that's a pretty amazing pen.


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll go in with you on it...as long as you find 88,886 more people to go in with us.


----------



## dgscott (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry guys -- I just bought it to use for parts.
Doug


----------



## mick (Sep 23, 2010)

If I go in on this can I have it on odd days and every fifth saturday?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 24, 2010)

I just sold my 1995 Kia. I can now offer $200 to go in on it. Seriously, though.... What the hell makes that thing worth that much???


----------



## Willee (Sep 24, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> I just sold my 1995 Kia. I can now offer $200 to go in on it. Seriously, though.... What the hell makes that thing worth that much???



Good question.
Perhaps it is what the seller thinks it is worth.
Wonder how much it cost him just to post that auction.
Dont they charge you a percentage of what you are asking and another percentage when you sell it?

Seriously, someone that money means nothing to will buy that pen because of the name on it (Mont Blanc) and also to impress their other rich associates.

It is a beautiful pen and hopefully someone here will be inspired to make something like it.


----------



## dankc908 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll go 'halvies' with you.  Send me your half in small bills (10's and 20's) and I'll buy it and let you see it and use it whenever you can find me!


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice lookin' Euro. :biggrin:

Is that "Dayacom" I see on the clip? :wink:


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 27, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> What the hell makes that thing worth that much???



Name brand, prestige, perceived value


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 27, 2010)

That and I think it's solid gold!:biggrin:



mrcook4570 said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell makes that thing worth that much???
> ...


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 12, 2010)

Drstrangefart said:


> I just sold my 1995 Kia. I can now offer $200 to go in on it. Seriously, though.... What the hell makes that thing worth that much???



The fact that someone somewhere is willing to pay that much.


----------

